# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  C'mendoni per BANKAT?

## Robbery

HELLO!
Une doja te dija se c'mendim keni per bankat, pse zgjidhni te fusni para aty, pse kerkoni kredi nga banka?
A ju pelqen sistemi bankar dhe pse? 
Fleminderit..

----------


## kleadoni

> HELLO!
> Une doja te dija se c'mendim keni per bankat, pse zgjidhni te fusni para aty, pse kerkoni kredi nga banka?
> A ju pelqen sistemi bankar dhe pse? 
> Fleminderit..


Bankat jane istituzione finanziare ne ndihme te klientave te cilet kane nevoje ne nje moment te caktuar per nje shume parash te caktuara. Kredite merren pikerisht sepse nuk kemi likuiditet te mjaftueshem per ti bere balle nje shpenzimi te "rendesishem". 

Nga njera ane te ofrojne nje interes mbi depozitat, dmth nese disponon nje shume parash, po ti mbash nen dyshek ne shpi, vlera e tyre mbetet aq, nderkohe qe po ti depozitosh ne banke fiton nje fare interesi (qe fatkeqsish keto kohet e fundit eshte ulur goxha). Gjithashtu, te marrin nje shume parash nese hap nje llogari bankare. 

Funksioni me i rendesishem eshte i lidhur me qarkullimin e parase, pasi normalisht ato para qe njerezit e thjeshte apo ndermarrjet depozitojne, perdoren dhe nuk mbahen te mbyllura neper kasaforta. Normalisht, nje person X qe ka para i depoziton ne banke, e kjo e fundit ja jep nje personi tjeter Y qe ka nevoje per ato para.... duke bere te mundur pikerisht qarkullimin e parase (fiton interesin nga personi Y dhe nje pjese ja jep personit X qe ka depozituar). Nuk mbetet kurre pa likuiditet  sepse eshte e detyruar te mbaj nje shume parash ne dispozicion.

Sistemi bankar eshte i nevojshem sipas meje, por duhen gjithsesi rishikuar disa pika ne lidhje me funksionimin e tij here pas here, pasi normalisht bota ecen perpara dhe ekonomija peson ndryshime.

----------


## Robbery

Po per kete video cfare mendoni?

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Çdokush që drejtohet të marrë një kredi për të blerë shtëpi është vënë para dilemës ta marrë atë në lek apo në euro. Dy vitet e fundit bankat tregtare kanë një rekomandim të fortë sipas të cilit kredia duhet marrë në atë monedhë që ke të ardhurat.

Nga ana tjetër sektori i ndërtimit operon me monedhën evropiane. Kështu që dilema mbetet, ndonëse bankat preferojnë më shumë të kreditojnë në lekë. Atëherë si të veprojë klienti.

Duke parë tregun mund të marrim një zgjidhje. Në serinë e krahasimeve që kemi bërë me bankat tregtare pamë se të marrësh kredi në lekë është shumë më shtrenjtë se të marrësh të njëjtën sasi parash në euro. Konkretisht nëse merr 100 mijë euro në bankën “Intesa San Paolo” kësti i kredisë është 868 euro. Nëse vlerën ekuivalente me një kurs 138 lekë për euro e merr në lekë pra 138 milion lekë të vjetra kredi atëherë kësti është 1.575 000 lekë të vjetra ose e konvertuar me të njëjtin kurs 1136 euro. Diferenca 268 euro është ajo që klienti e humb çdo muaj nëse kredinë e merr në lekë. Në Tirana Bank kësti i kredisë në euro rezulton 900 euro në muaj ndërsa vlera ekuivalente në lekë është 1.623 800 lekë të vjetra ose e konvertuar është 1171 euro. Diferenca këtu është 271 euro.

Me të njëjtat përllogaritje rezulton se në Raiffasen Bank dhe në BKT diferencat mes kësteve janë përkatësisht 224 euro dhe 138 euro. E theksojmë se diferencat janë humbje për klientin thjeshtë për faktin nëse kredinë e merr në euro apo lek. Rekomandimi i fortë që kredia të merret në lek me gjuhën e tregut bie. Shkaqet se përse kredia në lek është më e shtrenjtë janë shumë. Por ajo që bankat nuk ua thonë klientëve të tyre është se çfarë ndryshimesh kanë kreditë në monedha të ndryshme. Madje ata vetëm në këtë rast kanë qenë strikte në zbatimin e rekomandimit të bankës qendrore. Arsyeja është e thjeshtë, fitojnë më shumë nëse kreditojnë në lek.

----------


## Robbery

*Lind pyetja: Per cfare sherbejne bankat?*
 Tek e fundit ne thjesht na kane zhveshur..
Leku nuk ka asnje lloj vlere, eshte leter me ngjyre..

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Ministria e Inovacionit dhe Teknologjisë së Informacionit e Komunikimit po ndërmerr disa hapa ligjorë për të nxitur sektorin bankar në ofrimin e disa shërbimeve përmes internetit (I-banking).Ministri Genc Pollo deklaroi dje se aktualisht pak banka e ofrojnë një shërbim të tillë, kurse ato që e kanë, nuk e paraqesin të plotë.“Ne kemi punuar gjatë këtij viti, duke shqyrtuar legjislacionin, kuadrin rregullator dhe politikat tona në mënyrë që të nxisim bankat, operatorët e komunikimeve elektronike e çdo aktor tjetër, që të ofrojë për klientët këtë shërbim”, tha ministri.Në pranverën e këtij viti, kryeministri Berisha në takimin e zhvilluar me ministrin e Financave, guvernatorin e Bankës së Shqipërisë dhe Ministrinë e Inovacionit, kërkoi nxitjen e përdorimit të mobile-banking (përdorimi i celularit për shërbimet e bankës), në mënyrë që pagesat e telefonit, dritave, ujit e kështu me radhë, të mund të kryhen edhe nga celulari.Projekti I-banking u lejon klientëve të bankave të nivelit të dytë të kryejnë transaksionet e tyre financiare nga shtëpia ose puna, në çdo kohë 24 orë të ditës, pa ndihmën e punonjësve të bankës.Ajo çfarë u duhet klientëve është një kompjuter dhe akses interneti.I-banking do t’u kursejë shqiptarëve kohë dhe mundimin e vajtjes në degë dhe do t’u japë atyre mundësinë të kryejnë pjesën më të madhe të aktivitetit të tyre bankar nga llogaria e tyre online në çdo kohë, edhe atëherë kur orari bankar ka mbaruar.

----------


## Robbery

> Ministria e Inovacionit dhe Teknologjisë së Informacionit e Komunikimit po ndërmerr disa hapa ligjorë për të nxitur sektorin bankar në ofrimin e disa shërbimeve përmes internetit (I-banking).Ministri Genc Pollo deklaroi dje se aktualisht pak banka e ofrojnë një shërbim të tillë, kurse ato që e kanë, nuk e paraqesin të plotë.“Ne kemi punuar gjatë këtij viti, duke shqyrtuar legjislacionin, kuadrin rregullator dhe politikat tona në mënyrë që të nxisim bankat, operatorët e komunikimeve elektronike e çdo aktor tjetër, që të ofrojë për klientët këtë shërbim”, tha ministri.Në pranverën e këtij viti, kryeministri Berisha në takimin e zhvilluar me ministrin e Financave, guvernatorin e Bankës së Shqipërisë dhe Ministrinë e Inovacionit, kërkoi nxitjen e përdorimit të mobile-banking (përdorimi i celularit për shërbimet e bankës), në mënyrë që pagesat e telefonit, dritave, ujit e kështu me radhë, të mund të kryhen edhe nga celulari.Projekti I-banking u lejon klientëve të bankave të nivelit të dytë të kryejnë transaksionet e tyre financiare nga shtëpia ose puna, në çdo kohë 24 orë të ditës, pa ndihmën e punonjësve të bankës.Ajo çfarë u duhet klientëve është një kompjuter dhe akses interneti.I-banking do t’u kursejë shqiptarëve kohë dhe mundimin e vajtjes në degë dhe do t’u japë atyre mundësinë të kryejnë pjesën më të madhe të aktivitetit të tyre bankar nga llogaria e tyre online në çdo kohë, edhe atëherë kur orari bankar ka mbaruar.



O Angel leri cfare thone, ti cfare mendon vete?...Sa te domosdoshme jane bankat pas "zhveshjes" qe na kane bere, cdo para qe prodhohet ka gjithmone me pak vlere se me pare..dhe ne paguajme taksa per te njejtat gjera, por paguajme me shume...*SA JANE TE RENDESISHME BANKAT NE JETEN TONE TE PERDITSHME????*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Mendoj se pa funksionimin e bankave bizneset,menyra e te jetuarit ne pune

do te ishe mjaft e veshire.

Te jap 2 shembuj konkrete.

Me pagesat qe bejme si psh taksat e shkollimit qe paguajm neper banka,

banka na e lehteson shume kte faktor.

Pagat qe marim automatikisht nga puna ku punojme.

Pa bankat do te ishte mfjaft e veshtire menyra e te jetuarit.

Bankat jan ato qe na e bejne menyret e te jetuarit me praktike.

Nje nate isha ne mes te bllokut dhe skisha kokrren e lekut ne xhep,

Banka me shpetoi qe nuk e humba ate nate rASTIn te shkoi ne clubin

ku isha i ftuar.Dua te them qe terhoqa lek nga nje bankomat aty prane.

Me kupton besoj ne te gjitha kto qe thash pak me siper.

----------


## Robbery

> Mendoj se pa funksionimin e bankave bizneset,menyra e te jetuarit ne pune
> 
> do te ishe mjaft e veshire.
> 
> Te jap 2 shembuj konkrete.
> 
> Me pagesat qe bejme si psh taksat e shkollimit qe paguajm neper banka,
> 
> banka na e lehteson shume kte faktor.
> ...


Wow..te paska shpetur per te vajtur ne CLUB...po sa gjera ka kunder i ke marre parasysh..E pe ate videon qe publikova..?
..Te kuptoj se cfare do te thuash..por jo vetem nuk jam dakort por e shoh banken si nje vjedhje... :xx:

----------


## BOKE

Robery, qe me dy b, dmth vjedhje ne anglisht, lol bankat jane institucione private qe kane hyre ne biznes per interesin e tyre. Por njekohesisht, jane biznese ne sferen e sherbimeve, qe dmth qe duket te sherbyer ty, bejne para edhe per vete, ose me fjale te tjera, ti paguan nje cmim per sherbimet qe banka te ofron. Nqs ti nuk do te bashkepunosh me banken, mos e bej. Nuk te detyron njeri. Eshte zgjidhje e gjithesecilit.
Ka shume veta qe parate qe bejne i mbajne akoma ne dyshek, apo ne dollap.
Bankat jane aty per ty, nqs s'do t'i perdoresh, mos i perdor.

----------


## mia@

Duam apo s'duam ne, jeta eshte bere e tille qe pa sherbim bankare nuk jeton dot. Edhe faturat paguhen me ane te bankes. Asgje me leke ne dore. Nje gje e mire kjo. Ketu ne Usa e gjithe jeta eshte te krediti. Sa kredite ke. Ata qe i bejne cdo gje me leke ne dore e kane kreditin zero. Asgje me banke nuk blejne dot. As shtepi, e as makine.
Une pa Debit Carden s'bej dot. Leket i kam inat se me humbasin. :ngerdheshje: 
Pastaj per Credit Card eshte tjeter gje. Personalisht kam pat dhe  i kam mbyll. S'jane gje tjeter vecse fatura me shume. Pse duhet te ble dhe rrobat, ushqimin, me interes?
Nese te duhet ta paguash billen e Credit Card-es ne nje dore se ndryshe paguan interesin, atehere me mire perdor Debit Card-en.

----------


## Robbery

> Robery, qe me dy b, dmth vjedhje ne anglisht, lol bankat jane institucione private qe kane hyre ne biznes per interesin e tyre. Por njekohesisht, jane biznese ne sferen e sherbimeve, qe dmth qe duket te sherbyer ty, bejne para edhe per vete, ose me fjale te tjera, ti paguan nje cmim per sherbimet qe banka te ofron. Nqs ti nuk do te bashkepunosh me banken, mos e bej. Nuk te detyron njeri. Eshte zgjidhje e gjithesecilit.
> Ka shume veta qe parate qe bejne i mbajne akoma ne dyshek, apo ne dollap.
> Bankat jane aty per ty, nqs s'do t'i perdoresh, mos i perdor.


Right Boke..eshte me dy B..por nga shpejtesia jam regjistruar me 1 dhe tani nuk di si ta ndryshoj..
Eshte MY Tag...dhe ka nisur pikerisht si nje pasion per te vjedhur Bankat  :perqeshje: 
Gjithsesi normal qe bejme c'te duam..Thjesht doja te dija se c'mendim keni ju.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ziti

po te mos ishin bankat njerezit do vriteshin me njeri-tjetrin
si mban dot leket ne shtepi se te grabisin
dmth, paguan afro 100 dollare ne vit dhe paret i ke te siguruara.
mire eshte ti fusesh $-et ne monay market.

----------


## Robbery

> Duam apo s'duam ne, jeta eshte bere e tille qe pa sherbim bankare nuk jeton dot. Edhe faturat paguhen me ane te bankes. Asgje me leke ne dore. Nje gje e mire kjo. Ketu ne Usa e gjithe jeta eshte te krediti. Sa kredite ke. Ata qe i bejne cdo gje me leke ne dore e kane kreditin zero. Asgje me banke nuk blejne dot. As shtepi, e as makine.
> Une pa Debit Carden s'bej dot. Leket i kam inat se me humbasin.
> Pastaj per Credit Card eshte tjeter gje. Personalisht kam pat dhe  i kam mbyll. S'jane gje tjeter vecse fatura me shume. Pse duhet te ble dhe rrobat, ushqimin, me interes?
> Nese te duhet ta paguash billen e Credit Card-es ne nje dore se ndryshe paguan interesin, atehere me mire perdor Debit Card-en.



Mia, Mia..ti dhe une ne asnje mendim nuk gjehemi dakort   :perqeshje: ..Nejse une kuptoj qe ben pjese tashme ne sistemin e jeteses dhe eshte mese e qarte..problemi eshte : A jane vertete te rendesishme?* Perse ne qoftese 20.000 veta shkojne te terheqin lekete  tyre ne banke, ne te njejten dite, banka nuk i ka?* Tek e fundit ato jane para te tuat qe ti mund t'i marresh ne cdo moment qe ti do dhe sa para te duash ti...*Perse banka ka vene kufij terheqje per leket e tua?*

----------


## mia@

> Mia, Mia..ti dhe une ne asnje mendim nuk gjehemi dakort  ..Nejse une kuptoj qe ben pjese tashme ne sistemin e jeteses dhe eshte mese e qarte..problemi eshte : A jane vertete te rendesishme?* Perse ne qoftese 20.000 veta shkojne te terheqin lekete  tyre ne banke, ne te njejten dite, banka nuk i ka?* Tek e fundit ato jane para te tuat qe ti mund t'i marresh ne cdo moment qe ti do dhe sa para te duash ti...*Perse banka ka vene kufij terheqje per leket e tua?*


Ve kufi per te shmangur vjedhjen. Nuk ben vaki qe te kete aq shume njerez qe terheqin shume te madhe parash ne nje dite.
Gjersa nuk jetojme dot pa to, normal qe eshte e rendesishme.  Provoje po deshe nese jeton jashte, dhe do e shikosh sa te veshtire e ke jeten. 
Fundja nuk je e detyruar.

----------


## Ziti

nuk eshte normale qe brenda nje dite te shkojne 20 mije vete te terheqin pare. keshtu ndodhi me vefen ne 97-en. dikush hapi panik, njerezit u versulen tek bankat; u deklarua falimentimi.

----------


## Robbery

> nuk eshte normale qe brenda nje dite te shkojne 20 mije vete te terheqin pare. keshtu ndodhi me vefen ne 97-en. dikush hapi panik, njerezit u versulen tek bankat; u deklarua falimentimi.


Pikerisht se Bankat nuk jane ne favor, jan ne sfavor tonin..Banka nuk prodhon lek, Banka ben lek me hua-te qe na jep ne..Pastaj edhe te shkojne ne Falimentim, mos valle eshte gje e keqe? Pastaj qe te shkojne 20.000 veta eshte mese normale, se leket nuk jane te bankes por te tuat...

----------


## Robbery

> Ve kufi per te shmangur vjedhjen. Nuk ben vaki qe te kete aq shume njerez qe terheqin shume te madhe parash ne nje dite.
> Gjersa nuk jetojme dot pa to, normal qe eshte e rendesishme.  Provoje po deshe nese jeton jashte, dhe do e shikosh sa te veshtire e ke jeten. 
> Fundja nuk je e detyruar.


Mia une mendoj qe nuk eshte se ne nuk jetojme dot pa to, na kane bindur..se deri dje gjysherit tane qe i mbanin poshte jastekut cfare i ndodhi? Jetuan njelloj, ndoshta dhe me mire. Jasht jam dhe as kam kredi bankare..Shume here ma kane kerkuar dhe kam kerkuar para ne dore  :shkelje syri: ..Si bose..
Pastaj Bankave as nuk ia ndjen fare se te vjedhin apo jo parate ty...ndaj nuk e besoj as per nje sekond qe e bejne per te ndaluar vjedhjen..Thjesht NUK I KANE ATO PARA..ne qoftese 10.000 vete kane deshire te terheqin 1000 euro, apo dollar, c'te doni, Perse nuk mund t'i terheqin? *A jane te tuat ato para? A je ti e lire t'i terheqesh kur te duash? Pastaj perse gjithe kjo krize?* Se qajne hallin se do t'i vjedhin ty leket nen dyshek?
Vertet i besoni ketyre gjerave?

----------


## Ziti

> Pikerisht se Bankat nuk jane ne favor, jan ne sfavor tonin..Banka nuk prodhon lek, Banka ben lek me hua-te qe na jep ne..Pastaj edhe te shkojne ne Falimentim, mos valle eshte gje e keqe?


s`jane ne favorin tend por jane ne favor te dikujt tjeter.
banka eshte thjesh nje kasaforta jote personale. nuk lidhen me leket me spango.
pa banka njerezit do e bllokonin lekun ne shtepi; keshtu qe s`do kishte investime.
pra ai qe ka mend mer kredi dhe i fut ne pune, pra puneson njerez; keshtu ecen ekonomia

----------


## Robbery

> s`jane ne favorin tend por jane ne favor te dikujt tjeter.
> banka eshte thjesh nje kasaforta jote personale. nuk lidhen me leket me spango.
> pa banka njerezit do e bllokonin lekun ne shtepi; keshtu qe s`do kishte investime.
> pra ai qe ka mend mer kredi dhe i fut ne pune, pra puneson njerez; keshtu ecen ekonomia



Prandaj je ne krize ti se po ecen ekonomia? Ty po te vjedhin dita dites, po humb paraja vlere sa here qe stampohet, nga floriri te dhane leter me ngjyre, po paguan per te njejtat gjera dyfish...dhe ekonomia po ecen..?Kjo nuk eshte ceshtje personale mo Ziti qe me thua ti mua po nuk te hyri ne pune ty i hyn dikujt tjeter...kjo eshte ceshtje nderkombetare tashme..

----------

